# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Διανομή Linux για ηλεκτρονικούς.

## cycler

Έχω εδώ και λίγο καιρό που ασχολούμαι με το Suse Studio και φτιάχνω μια μικρή διανομή linux για μας. Δηλαδή για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με τα ηλεκτρονικά και στον υπολογιστή εκτός από τον πάγκο.

Θα είναι μικρή έτσι ώστε να χωρά σε ένα στικάκι μνήμης usb και ελαφριά ώστε να φορτώνει γρήγορα από την αργή μνήμη του εν λόγω περιφερειακού. Δε θα έχει στην αρχή πολλές εφαρμογές γενικής χρήσης, υπάρχουν πολλές διανομές γι'αυτό. Θα έχει όμως ότι μπορέσω να χωρέσω από software σχετικό με linux και ηλεκτρονικά. 

Έτσι θα είσαι για παράδειγμα διακοπές αραχτός σε μιαν αιώρα και μόλις χαλαρώσεις αρκετά... τσουπ να μια καλή ιδέα που πρέπει να την σχεδιάσεις και να την εξομοιώσεις πριν την ξεχάσεις. Βγάζεις αμέσως το στικάκι σου από το αδιάβροχο σακουλάκι που έχεις πάντα μαζί σου και τρέχεις ψελλίζοντας δικαιολογίες στη γυναίκα* στον πλησιέστερο υπολογιστή που μπορείς να απλώσεις χέρι. Μπουτάρεις από το εν λόγω στικάκι και ιδού! Η διανομή που θα παραλάβει την ιδέα σου και θα την κάνει κύκλωμα είναι εδώ!

*(Αν υπάρχουν και παιδιά το ανωτέρω σενάριο έχει υποχιλιαπλάσιες πιθανότητες να συμβεί γιατί δεν θα έχεις ησυχία ΠΟΤΕ)

Λοιπόν μέσα υπάρχουν:
Ολόκληρη η σουίτα gEDA (schematic capture, footprint editor, εξομοίωση, κατασκευή πλακέτας, επισκόπηση gerber, κ.τ.λ.)
Το Kicad (schematic, pcb, 3D modeling, κ.α.)
Το γνωστό εδώ γύρω Eagle (Light)
Για σχεδίαση Layout το PCB
Το KTechlab
Για εξομοίωση επιπλέον υπάρχουν τα Qucs, Oregano, διάφορα μυρωδικά (spice)
Για ψηφιακά τα Klogic, Ksimus, Tkgate...
Ακόμα και το Gpsim για εξομοίωση asembler επεξεργαστών Microchip

Δεν είναι αυτά όλα ούτε και θα μείνουν έτσι. Εδώ θέλω τη βοήθειά σας για δοκιμές και προτάσεις ή σχόλια.
Μπείτε στο SuseStudio, κάντε λογαριασμό και κατεβάστε την τελευταία έκδοση σε όποια μορφή σας ταιριάζει (USB/Disk Image, Live DVD, εικόνα VMWare ή Virtualbox) και αρχίστε να παίζετε...

----------

abet (08-10-11), 

kwstas92 (16-10-15), 

sakisr (16-10-15), 

suckis (27-05-11)

----------


## cycler

Μόλις το σενιάρουμε λίγο μπορούμε να το ανεβάσουμε και σε κάποιο file server για να το κατεβάζουν όλοι. Τώρα αν δε θέλετε να το κατεβάσετε, μπορείτε αφού γραφτείτε στο suse studio  να το κάνετε "test drive" σε εικονική μηχανή μέσω του site που λειτουργεί με flash! Απλώς έτσι θα είναι αργό...

----------


## Nemmesis

πολυ ενδιαφερον... θα βολευε πολυ στην δουλεια μου οταν δεν εχω τι να κανω και καθομαι στο φατσοβιβλιο να εχω να ασχοληθω με αυτα που τρεχουν στο κεφαλι μου...

----------


## Radiometer

Να προσθέσω και το piklab IDE for PIC microcontrollers,  που είναι για Μικροελεγκτές PIC

----------


## cycler

To piklab θα μπει σίγουρα, και το pikdev αν φτιάξω RPM, καθώς και κάποια για AVR που δεν έχω δουλέψει καθόλου. Με το GPutils είχα ένα πρόβλημα μα θα μπει σύντομα.

----------


## dovegroup

Μπράβο Cycler αυτός είναι ο θετικός τρόπος σκέψης, εύγε στην ομάδα σας.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα! Μπράβο και από εμένα!!
(Να δούμε πού θα βρούμε χρόνο για όλα αυτά...)

----------


## lordi

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cycler

Φτιάχνω και ένα υποτυπώδες site για τα μάτια του κόσμου.
Δείτε το CEELD.

Αν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει με γραφικά, εικόνες, λογότυπο, προτάσεις για το site ή οτιδήποτε, δε θα πω όχι.

Επίσης μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιο πιασάρικο όνομα πριν την πρώτη release.

Βασικά όμως θέλω κάποιον να δοκιμάσει τη διανομή. 

Θα επανέλθω...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Βασικά όμως θέλω κάποιον να δοκιμάσει τη διανομή.



Γειά σου Θόδωρε,
ακολούθησα το link σου και έκανα τη διαδικασία εγγραφής στο SuseStudio. Μετά ξεκίνησα το download για USB stick το οποίο έχει  ρυθμό 30-40KB/s και χρειάζεται λίγο περισσότερο από 8ωρο! Είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## cycler

> Γειά σου Θόδωρε,
> ακολούθησα το link σου και έκανα τη διαδικασία εγγραφής στο SuseStudio. Μετά ξεκίνησα το download για USB stick το οποίο έχει  ρυθμό 30-40KB/s και χρειάζεται λίγο περισσότερο από 8ωρο! Είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο;
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος



Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!
ΝΑΙ είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο...
Για την ταχύτητα τι να πω, οι σέρβερ της Novel φταίνε...
Όσο για το image του USB stick να ξέρεις ότι χρειάζεται ένα χωρητικότητας 4G για να αποσυμπιεστεί και να δουλέψει.
Αν δεν έχεις κατέβασε την έκδοση για DVD.
Διάβασε τις οδηγίες εδώ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μετά από 8 1/2 ώρες (με ADSM) κατέβηκε!
Σε 4GB ΔΕΝ χώρεσε για πολύ λίγο (κάθε memory stick έχει μικροδιαφορές στο ακριβές μέγεθος).
*Σε USB stick 8GB* τοποθετήθηκε σωστά, έκανα boot και *γενικά δούλεψε*. 

Εχω όμως μια ιδιαιτερότητα σαν χρήστης: συνδέομαι με mobile internet οπότε ΔΕΝ τα κατάφερα με το wicd. 
Ακόμη δέν μπόρεσα να κάνω mount διάφορα SDHC και USB sticks για να ανακτήσω αρχεία και πληροφορίες για προσπάθεια σύνδεσης από τερματικό.

Σαν root user στο Live τί user/password βάζουμε;

G

----------


## cycler

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback.

Έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές εκδόσεις με λίγο διαφορετικό μέγεθος, νόμιζα ότι χωράει σε τεσσάρι.
Για το mobile internet δεν έχω ιδέα, δεν έχω για να το δοκιμάσω.
Για τις εξωτερικές μνήμες πρέπει να το κοιτάξω άμεσα, μόλις προλάβω  δηλαδή, τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά. Είμουν έτοιμος να βγάλω καινούργια  έκδοση με βελτιώσεις στα μενού και στο shutdown από χρήστη tux που είχε  πρόβλημα.
Τα password είναι linux και για τον χρήστη tux και για τον root . Όταν  κάνεις logout και θέλεις να ξανακάνεις login πληκτρολογείς στα  "σκοτεινά", δε φαίνεται τίποτα!
Κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές για περισσότερη ευχρησία και θα ανεβάσω καινουργια  έκδοση το βράδυ. Ίσως βάλω και κάνα screenshot στο site αν προλάβω.

----------


## button

και εγω πιστευα οτι linux δεν θα εκαναν την δουλεια ......... λαθος εκανα.... 

ερωτηση το tina pro τι το εχετε γιατι αυτο καναμε στο εργαστηριο και αποσο ξερω δεν ηποστηριζει το LInux ουτε τα windows7 δεν ηποστιριζουν γρρρ..

αυτη διανομη ποσα GB ειναι ?? δεν θελο να το εχω στο usb flash αλλα θα το εγκαταστησο στο netbook καθος τα ΧΡ ειναι αχρηστα  

και εχω ενα μεγαλο θεμα  το ovi suite or nokia pc souite ηποστιριζεται  και βεβαια mobile internet  αν οχι τοτε το WI-FI 

το κινητο ειναι Νοκιa Ν97μινι και netbook ΝΥΟ ΝΒΟΟΚ 110

----------


## johnny87

τωρα το κατεβαζω και εγω. συντομα θα πω εντυπωσεις!
Παντως οπως και ενα εχει ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου!!!!

----------


## cycler

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
Να πω ότι αυτόν τον καιρό πνίγομαι από υποχρεώσεις και δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ και πολύ μ'αυτό το project. Τις καθημερινές δουλειά, το πρωί στο μαγαζί το απόγευμα στο σπίτι, και το ΣΚ κάνω μπάνια με τα παιδιά μου στη Χαλκιδική.
Σύντομα όμως θα βγάλω μια σταθερή έκδοση (0.1.0), ελπίζω πριν το Σεπτέμβρη.
Βασικά δεν φτιάχνω μια γενική διανομή που να υποστηρίζει τα πάντα, αλλά μια διανομή ειδικής χρήσης που όσα προγράμματα ηλεκτρονικής έχει μέσα να δουλεύουν. Φυσικά αφού είναι βασισμένη στα repositories της SuSE, μπορεί να γίνει μια διανομή για τον καθένα και να προσαρμοστεί σε όλες τις ανάγκες.
Για την ώρα δεν περιέχει τον εξωμοιωτή wine για να τρέχει προγράμματα των windows (πιστεύω ότι έτσι υποστηρίζει το TINA TI) αλλα ακόμη και έτσι δε νομίζω να τρέξουν σωστά προγράμματα για κινητά. Κάποια στικάκια κινητού internet υποστηρίζονται αλλά δε μπορώ να τα δοκιμάσω.
Περιμένω τις δικές σας δοκιμές και προτάσεις....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασα να το κάψω σε DVD χωρίς αποτέλεσμα  :Head:

----------


## cycler

Η έκδοση από το site του project  είναι πιο πρόσφατη αλλά είναι για USB στικ.
Έχει εκεί λινκ με οδηγίες για το πως χρησιμοποιούνται τα αρχεία αυτά και η έκδοση για DVD.

----------


## button

για να το κάψω σε USB στικ ώστε να μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω σε NetBook αλλα δεν εχω 8GB στικ μονο 4GB εκτως αμα κάρτα μνήμης κάνει 8GB class 6

----------


## cycler

Ανέβασα την έκδοση 0.0.7 για DVD και για USB stick.
Ναι η έκδοση για usb κάνει και για κάρτα μνήμης, αν μπορεί να κάνει boot από εκεί το Νετμπουκ. Η εφαρμογή της Novel (imagewriter για linux) καίει το image και σε κάρτες.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τις οδηγίες τις είδα, κατέβασα το imagewriter αλλά σε ΧΡ ΠΡΟ ΣΠ3 δεν το έτρεχε και δοκίμασα από infrarecorder που διαχειρίζεται και xx.raw να το κάψω σε εικόνα dvd.
Το dd den to δοκίμασα ακόμα.

----------


## ice25

Παίδες ολα καλα αλλά θα το προτιμούσα με ubuntu που είναι κάπως πιο φιλικό απο το suse και τα προγραμματακια τα έχει στα repositori

και είναι και το βασικό μου λειτουργικό απο την 7 έκδοση και μετά...(το μοναδικο μου λειτουργικό)

----------


## button

<αποστολη> δοκιμασε το *FlashBoot* με αυτο εχω περασει σε στικ  XP και Ubuntu 10.4/moblin

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ, αλλά για την ώρα δεν έχω διαθέσιμο στικ >4Γ και προτιμώ σε DVD/CD.

----------


## lordi

Αυτό με τα ubuntu θα το προτιμούσα και εγώ είναι η αλήθεια!! Πάντως συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για τον κόπο σου! Θα δοκιμάσω και γώ την διανομή σου με την πρώτη ευκαιρία! :Smile:

----------


## button

εμ πως λεγεται ??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ανέβηκε και σε live dvd αλλά το κατέβασμα μου θύμισε αναλογικό μόντεμ.

"εμ πως λεγεται ??"  ποιό?

----------


## button

η διανομη ... δεν ξερω ποια ειναι  και που ειναι ..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> η διανομή ... δεν ξέρω ποιά είναι  και που είναι ..







> Φτιάχνω και ένα υποτυπώδες site για τα μάτια του κόσμου.
> Δείτε το CEELD.



Δηλαδή: http://ceeld.weebly.com/downloads.html
Για μεταφορά σε USB stick 8GB χρησιμοποίησα *με πολύ προσοχή* τη διαδικασία *DD* (linux).
Συγκεκριμένα εδώ αναφέρεται αναλυτικά η διαδικασία με το σημαντικό σημείο την *εντολή df* που ελέγχουμε που θα γράψουμε (*/dev/sd...)*

G

----------


## The Professor

Ευγε! και εις ανωτερα! μου θυμισατε κατι φοιτητες απο την ξανθη που ειδα στην τηλεοραση που εφτιαξαν ενα λογισμικο δημιουργιας παρουσιασεων ταχυτατο.

----------


## cycler

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, με Υγεία πάνω απ'όλα και τις δουλειές μας, γιατί βλέπω πολλά.

Έκανα πολλές αλλαγές στο CEELD με πιο σπουδαίες τις εξής:
Τώρα ως βάση χρησιμοποίησα το Open Suse 11.3, την τελευταία έκδοση δηλαδή.
Πέταξα το Xfce. Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ μόνο KDE4.
Πέταξα κάποια άχρηστα πράγματα. Αν κάτι σας λείπει γίνεται εύκολα εγκατάσταση από τα repositories.

Η έκδοση που υπάρχει τώρα στον αέρα δεν έχει τα ελληνικά ενσωματωμένα.  Γίνονται εγκατάσταση από το δίκτυο εύκολα. Γενικώς προσπάθησα να είναι  μικρό αλλά πλήρες όσο γίνεται.
Έχει όλα τα εργαλεία που δουλεύω από το linux καθώς και το dosbox και το  wine για να μπορούν να γίνουν εγκατάσταση τοπικά και εφαρμογές που  χρησιμοποιούμε από το 'άλλο λειτ. σύστημα'.

Παρακαλώ δοκιμάστε το αν έχετε χρόνο και πείτε ελεύθερα τη γνώμη σας. Link CEELD ISO

Θα λείψω μια βδομάδα (πήλιο) θα τα πούμε μετά...

----------


## cycler

Δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα σαν το FEL, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει, εντάξει;

----------


## button

Γίνεται να κάνω εγκατάσταση ?? όχι live

----------


## thelegr

χμμμ... πολυ ενδιαφερον μου φενεται... θα το κατεβασω και θα σας πω την γνωμη μου

----------


## Radiometer

το δοκίμασα και μου φάνηκε αρκετά ενδιαφέρων, αν και προτιμώ το GNOME μιας και το έχω συνηθίσει, άλλα και το KDE4 ωραίο είναι.
το δούλεψα σε ανάλυση 1280χ1024 μια χαρά φάνηκε, μόνο εκεί που επέλεξα τα Ελληνικά μου έβγαλε ότι    




> translation of the primary language in not complete Some texts may be displayed in English



nice

----------


## cycler

> Γίνεται να κάνω εγκατάσταση ?? όχι live



Ναι, η επιλογή είναι "live installer" στην ενότητα Υπολογιστής του μενού Κ (start menu)!

Πως σου φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## cycler

Επιλέγοντας τα ελληνικά ως γλώσσα περιβάλλοντος, αρχικά διαμαρτύρεται γιατί δεν τα περιέχει, μετά όμως, μόλις το συνδέσετε στο δίκτυο, κατεβάζει τις μεταφράσεις και εμφανίζονται όλα κανονικά στα ελληνικά.

Διαμαρτύρεται ακόμα και για κάποια repositories που είναι για διαφορετικές εκδόσεις του Open Suse, αγνοείστε τα μηνύματα του και κάντε skip. Δεν χρειάζονται αναβαθμίσεις από εκεί. Έχουν συμπεριληφθεί αυτόματα γιατί χρησιμοποίησα κάποια προγράμματα που δεν έχουν πακεταριστεί ακόμα για το opensuse 11.3...

----------


## cycler

Ανέβηκε καινούργια έκδοση με αρκετά πράγματα πιο σωστά. Αν είχατε κάποιο πρόβλημα δοκιμάστε αυτή.
Τώρα υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη υποστήριξη για wireless σε λάπτοπ, καθώς και πιο ομαλή λειτουργία σε κάποια προγράμματα.

Είμαι πάντα ανοικτός για προτάσεις και bug reports.

Κάποια στιγμή λέω να γράψω και έναν οδηγό εγκατάστασης ή και χρήσης (το χρόνο που θα βρώ δε ξέρω). Γι' αυτό πείτε τι σας δυσκόλεψε να το συμπεριλάβω.

Το site είναι: CEELD

----------


## katouros

Θοδωρή συγχαρητήρια για την δουλεία που έχεις κάνει. Αν και είμαι Mac fun φυσικά και το κατεβάζω για να το δω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις κάνει τόσο καλή δουλειά που θα το κρατήσω κιόλας. Ασχολούμαι με προγραμματισμό όχι πολύ καιρό σε C, Objective-C και Cocoa, επίσης ασχολούμαι χρόνια με γραφικά video και networking όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω και να φανώ χρήσιμος μην διστάσεις να μου πεις. Γενικότερα δεν υπάρχει χρόνος όπως σε όλους φαντάζομαι αλλά θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ. Ελπίζω να έχει κατέβει μέχρι το βράδυ ώστε να το εγκαταστήσω και να έχω χρόνο να παίξω μαζί του. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ και πάλι Θοδωρή.

----------


## gregleon

μπραβο φιλε μου το κατεβαζω και θα σου πω παντως ακουγεται καλο..

----------


## -nikos-

> Ανέβηκε καινούργια έκδοση με αρκετά πράγματα πιο σωστά. Αν είχατε κάποιο πρόβλημα δοκιμάστε αυτή.
> Τώρα υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη υποστήριξη για wireless σε λάπτοπ, καθώς και πιο ομαλή λειτουργία σε κάποια προγράμματα.
> 
> Είμαι πάντα ανοικτός για προτάσεις και bug reports.
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή λέω να γράψω και έναν οδηγό εγκατάστασης ή και χρήσης (το χρόνο που θα βρώ δε ξέρω). Γι' αυτό πείτε τι σας δυσκόλεψε να το συμπεριλάβω.
> 
> Το site είναι: CEELD



ευγε ,μπραβο ,τελειος.

----------


## pet

To μεγαλύτερo προβλήμα του linux είναι οι χιλιάδες διανομές που δεν αλλάζει επι της ουσίας τίποτα εκτός απο μερικές εφαρμογές.
Δηλαδή εντάξει που υπάρχουν διανομές που αλλάζει ο package manager, τι νόημα έχει να αλλάζει μια διανομή μόνο αν υπάρχουν μόνο διαφορετικά πακέτα;
Σε πόσο χρόνο μπορεί να μετατραπεί ένα τυπικό εγκατεστημένο SUSE Linux στο CEELD ?

----------


## cycler

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Περιμένω σχόλια σχετικά με την εμπειρία χρήσης του λειτουργικού.
Ποια έκδοση δοκιμάζετε; Live DVD, Usb stick ή Virtual machine?

Φίλε pet, οι διανομές είναι καθαρά θέμα γούστου...
Το linux είναι ένα και κάθε διανομή μπορεί να τρέξει όλες τις εφαρμογές όπως κάθε άλλη. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι πολύ εξειδικευμένες, ας πούμε compiled για διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές επεξεργαστή, ή κάποιες μινιμαλιστικές που μπορούν να τρέξουν μόνο από τη RAM όπως το τέλειο Puppy os. 
Το CEELD δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετικό. Είναι μια διανομή γενικής χρήσης με ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές. Καταβάλω όμως προσπάθεια αυτές να λειτουργούν όπως πρέπει, όσο γίνεται για τον απλό χρήστη ηλεκτρονικό. Δεν πρέπει να είσαι guru του OpenSuse για να το δουλέψεις. Στόχος είναι ο απλός ηλεκτρονικός να γνωρίσει αξιολογότατες εφαρμογές για κάθε του ανάγκη χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνει εγκαταστάσεις και ρυθμίσεις.
Εντάξει ίσως φαίνεται μακρινός στόχος τώρα που ούτε τα ελληνικά δεν είναι ενσωματωμένα, στην τελική έκδοση θα τα βάλω -τώρα θέλω να είναι μικρό, έχουν άλλα προτεραιότητα.

Όπως πάντα περιμένω τη γνώμη σας...

----------


## markisi13

εγω το εκαψα σε DVD αρχισε να μπουταρει εφτασα στο σημειο που επιλεγεις γλωσσα πληκτρολογιο κτλ και μετα απο αυτα κατι κανει εγκατασταση και μετα μου βγαζει μια μαυρη οθονη και δεν κανει τιποτα..
ξερεις κανεις γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## cycler

> εγω το εκαψα σε DVD αρχισε να μπουταρει εφτασα στο σημειο που επιλεγεις γλωσσα πληκτρολογιο κτλ και μετα απο αυτα κατι κανει εγκατασταση και μετα μου βγαζει μια μαυρη οθονη και δεν κανει τιποτα..
> ξερεις κανεις γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο;



Σε τι υπολογιστή το δοκιμάζεις; Μήπως σε laptop? Τι κάρτα γραφικών έχει; Πόση RAM?
Δοκίμασε να επιλέξεις αγγλικά σαν γλώσσα και πληκτρολόγιο. Δεν κάνει τίποτα εγκατάσταση, απλώς ψάχνει το δισκάκι για να δει τι υπάρχει μέσα για να επιλέξει τα πακέτα που θα φορτώσει. Είναι LIVE DVD.

----------


## markisi13

σε desktop εχει μια ΑΤΙ 4870 καρτα γραφικων και RAM 4 GB

Δοκιμασα και αγγλικα και μετα την ολοκληρωσ του φορτωματος που κανει για τις γλωσσες μου βγαζει μια μαυρη οθονη και δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## jim.ni

το δοκίμασα και εγώ μια φορά μόνο σε live DVD, ολα ΟΚ καλο φαίνεται. Τα προγράμματα δεν πρόλαβα να τα δοκιμάσω αλλα καποια στιγμή θα το εγκαταστήσω, ετσι κι αλλιώς  εχω πολλές διανομές linux, ε μια ακόμα δεν με χαλάει. Προσπάθησε να το κάνεις λίγο ποιο γρήγορο στην εκκίνηση του live χωρίς πολλές ερωτήσεις για γλώσσες πληκτρολόγια κτλ. Να μπαίνει κατευθείαν αν γίνεται χωρίς "κλικ" ή "enter"

καλή συνέχεια και μπράβο για την προσπάθεια και μονο. :OK:

----------


## markisi13

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το εγκαταστησουμε ως δευτερο λειτουργικο στον υπολογιστη μας και να επιλεγουμε κατα την εκινηση αν θα χρησιμοποιησουμε πχ αυτο το λειτουργικο ή τα windows;

προσπαθησα να το γραψω και σε usb stick αλλα επειδη εχω 7aria το imagewriter δεν δουλευει..

----------


## cycler

> υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το εγκαταστησουμε ως δευτερο λειτουργικο στον υπολογιστη μας και να επιλεγουμε κατα την εκινηση αν θα χρησιμοποιησουμε πχ αυτο το λειτουργικο ή τα windows;
> 
> προσπαθησα να το γραψω και σε usb stick αλλα επειδη εχω 7aria το imagewriter δεν δουλευει..



Υπάρχει αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να δουλέψει το live dvd... και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω κάτι. Θα το ψάξω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## markisi13

το tive DVD το δοκιμασα κκαι σε ενα λαπτοπ και επεξε οποτε κατι παιζει με το PC μου

----------


## makatas

Κατέβασα το ειδικό αρχείο έτοιμο για vmware και όταν κατέβηκε έλεγε ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο.
Άρα μετά κατέβασα το ISO μπήκε στο Vmware και φορτώνει, έλα όμως που κόλλησε στο 50%, Running Suse config.texlive.

----------


## katouros

Από το Live CD μπορούμε να κάνουμε εγκατάσταση μέσω του προγράμματος YaST το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Menu>Systen>Administrator Settings το password που θα ζητηθεί είναι linux το δοκιμάζω τώρα και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## makatas

Εγώ θέλω να το δοκιμάσω αλλά καμία λύση για το πρόβλημα στη φόρτωση στο VMWare? (βλέπε ποστ 51)

----------


## cycler

> Εγώ θέλω να το δοκιμάσω αλλά καμία λύση για το πρόβλημα στη φόρτωση στο VMWare? (βλέπε ποστ 51)



Έχεις το Vmware Player ή Workstation?

Δες εδώ:

The VMware image produced by SUSE Studio runs on VMware Player and  Workstation. VMware Server, ESX, and ESXi require a different .vmdk  format and hence conversion is required. There are several possible  options here: 

 Convert to .vmdk to OVF format:
 Open-OVF on Gitorious and SourceForge. VMware OVF tool.


 Convert and import directly using VMware vCenter converter.
 For VMware ESX 4 (does not work in 3.5), you can also use the following command on a ESX host: 
  vmkfstools -d thin -i original.vmdk new.vmdk

Θα το κατεβάσω και εγώ το VMWare, δεν το έχω δουλέψει.

----------


## button

Κάθε φόρα που πάω να κατεβάσω απο οπού και να κατεβάσω είναι τόσο αργό το download που θέλει μίση μέρα τι γίνεται ??

----------


## makatas

> Έχεις το Vmware Player ή Workstation?
> 
> Δες εδώ:
> 
> The VMware image produced by SUSE Studio runs on VMware Player and  Workstation. VMware Server, ESX, and ESXi require a different .vmdk  format and hence conversion is required. There are several possible  options here: 
> 
> 
>  Convert to .vmdk to OVF format:
> 
> ...



Tο Player έχω. Θα κάνω άλλη μια δοκιμή μήπως το λάθος ήταν τυχαίο.

----------


## makatas

Δεν ήταν τυχαίο, λαμβάνω ακριβώς το ίδιο σφάλμα σε όλες τις προσπάθειες.

----------


## cycler

> Δεν ήταν τυχαίο, λαμβάνω ακριβώς το ίδιο σφάλμα σε όλες τις προσπάθειες.



Φίλε μου δοκίμασε το νεότερο που δουλεύω τώρα.

----------


## button

*Appliance has been deleted*

  Sorry, the appliance you are trying to download has been deleted. You  may want to contact the appliance creator to rebuild his appliance and  provide you with the new download link.

----------


## cycler

> *Appliance has been deleted*
> 
>   Sorry, the appliance you are trying to download has been deleted. You  may want to contact the appliance creator to rebuild his appliance and  provide you with the new download link.



Newεr link
Δε θα κρατήσει πολύ, είναι προσωρινό. Θα βγάλω καινούργια έκδοση σε λίγες μέρες.

Είναι δοκιμασμένο με το Virtual Box όπως και το προηγούμενο και παίζει καλά...
Είναι μόνο τα αρχεία για virtual μηχανή.

----------


## makatas

> Φίλε μου δοκίμασε το νεότερο που δουλεύω τώρα.



 Κατέβασα το αρχείο που έδωσες. Έλα όμως που δεν ξέρω πως να το ανοίξω, με Winzip τζίφος, με Winrar λέει ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο.

----------


## cycler

> Κατέβασα το αρχείο που έδωσες. Έλα όμως που δεν ξέρω πως να το ανοίξω, με Winzip τζίφος, με Winrar λέει ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο.



Εγώ το είχα ανοίξει με το File Roller στο linux. Δοκίμασε το 7zip

----------


## makatas

> Εγώ το είχα ανοίξει με το File Roller στο linux. Δοκίμασε το 7zip



 Τελικά ανοιγει, είναι διπλά συμπιεσμένο ουσιαστικά.
Αυτό φορτώνει καλά, αλλα ξεμένει σε μια κατάμαυρη οθόνη μετά τη ρύθμιση της γλώσσας.
Μπορείς να μου διαθέσεις ένα ISO από αυτήν τη βελτιωμένη έκδοση και να φτιάξω το εικονικό μηχάνημα μόνος μου;

----------


## cycler

Έχεις χώρο τουλάχιστον 16 GB στο δίσκο;
Η εικονική μηχανή υποστιρίζει πυρήνα PAE για να βλέπει περισσότερα από 4 G σε 32 Bit αρχιτεκτονική; Αν και για να ξεκινά μάλλον υποστηρίζει.
Σε λίγες μέρες θα ανεβάσω κανονικά την έκδοση 0.1.4

----------


## makatas

Όταν την ανεβάσεις ρίξε ένα μήνυμα εδώ ώστε να την κατεβάσουμε.
Θεωρώ το πρότζεκτ πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## spirakos

Εγραψα το live dvd και φορτωσε κανονικα αλλα δεν ανοιγει κανεναν απο τους αλλους δισκους (fat32) παρα μονο το usb-stick(fat32)
Το usb stick ομως δε λεει να γραφτει για κανενα λογο.Δοκιμασα Imagewriter αλλα δε δουλευει.Εχω WinXP SP3
Δοκιμασα και flashboot παλι τιποτα. Πως αλλιως να αποσυμπιεσω το RAW?
Χρειαζεται να κατεβασω το OpenSuse και να το εγκαταστησω και να δουλεψω μεσα απο linux?
Εχω φαει τα σωθηκα μου

----------


## button

σε usb stick δεν γίνεται τίποτα και εγώ εχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα το RAW είναι το πρόβλημα

----------


## spirakos

Οποτε πρεπει να εγκαταστησω το Suse Studio?
Και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα?

----------


## cycler

> Εγραψα το live dvd και φορτωσε κανονικα αλλα δεν ανοιγει κανεναν απο τους αλλους δισκους (fat32) παρα μονο το usb-stick(fat32)
> Το usb stick ομως δε λεει να γραφτει για κανενα λογο.Δοκιμασα Imagewriter αλλα δε δουλευει.Εχω WinXP SP3
> Δοκιμασα και flashboot παλι τιποτα. Πως αλλιως να αποσυμπιεσω το RAW?
> Χρειαζεται να κατεβασω το OpenSuse και να το εγκαταστησω και να δουλεψω μεσα απο linux?
> Εχω φαει τα σωθηκα μου



Καλησπέρα.

Είμουν εκτός το τριήμερο, sorry για την καθυστέρηση.
Αφού έχεις XP sp3 όπως εγώ, το Image Writer παίζει σίγουρα, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Κατεβασέ το από εδώ.
Αν σου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους στην αρχή ίσως είναι επειδή στην αρχή ψάχνει όλα τα διαθέσιμα μέσα και βλέπει και τη δισκέτα που ίσως δεν έχεις. Το bios του λέει ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν βρίσκει διαθέσιμη.
Απλά αγνόησέ το και συνέχισε. Θα σου έχει drop-down λίστα απ'όπου θα διαλέξεις το usb-stick που θα έχεις ήδη βάλει σε μια θύρα. Επέλεξε το image και γράψε το... Ά! μετονόμασε το .RAW σε .IMG, δέχεται μόνο αυτή την κατάληξη αλλά γράφει κανονικά ότι του δώσεις!

Από το Live-dvd μπορείς να κάνεις εγκατάσταση σε οποιοδήποτε PC. Αναβάθμιση κάνεις από το YAST, έχω ρυθμίσει ήδη κάποια repositories.
Το σύστημα βασίζεται στο OpenSuse 11.3. Χρησιμοποίησε της πηγές εγκατάστασης του 11.3 για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρόγραμμα θέλεις να βάλεις, ακόμα και binaries φτιαγμένα για τη διανομή ή RPMs από τρίτους για το 11.3 παίζουν κανονικά.

Για κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.

----------


## spirakos

Ok. Προφανως εφτεγε η διανομη που ειχα
Οποτε παμε στην επωμενη ερωτηση
Κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα τα OpenSuse 11.3 μονιμα να παρω μια ιδεα απο linux
Πως θα τα κανω να γινουν ceeld? Να μη bootαρω καθε φορα απο το στικ

----------


## cycler

Περίμενε σε λίγες μέρες βγαίνει η έκδοση 11.4 του OpenSuse με πολλές βελτιώσεις...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι εφαρμογές ηλεκτρονικής που έχω ενσωματώσει στο CEELD δεν θα προλάβουν να εναρμονιστούν με την νέα διανομή.
Το CEELD θα βασίζεται στο 11.3 για λίγο καιρό ακόμα. Θα βγάλω σύντομα την τελευταία έκδοση με βάση το 11.3 με λίγες αναβαθμίσεις software και κάνα-δυο bugfixes. Μετά θα περιμένω το 11.4 να ωριμάσει...

Η διαδικασία για να κάνεις το OpenSuse CEELD, είναι να πάρεις τη λίστα με τις εφαρμογές που έχω βάλει εγώ και να τις εγκαταστήσεις από το YAST.
Τα βασικά είναι:

avrdude,
broadcom-wl,
broadcom-wl-kmp-pae,
calculator, 
cantor,
compat-wireless-kmp-pae,
compat-wireless-scripts,
cross-avr-binutils, 
cross-avr-gcc45, 
dia,
dinotrace,
dosbox, 
electronics-menu, 
flash-player, 
freehdl, 
FreeRapid, 
gcc, 
gcc-c++, 
geda-docs, 
geda-examples, 
geda-gattrib,
geda-gnetlist, 
geda-gschem, 
geda-gsymcheck,
geda-symbols, 
geda-utils,
geda-xgsch2pcb, 
gerbv, 
ghostview,
gnucap,
gparted,
gspiceui,
gtkwave,
gwave2,
gwenview,
inkscape,
inkscape-extensions-extra,
inkscape-extensions-skencil, 
ipw-firmware,
iw,
iwl3945-ucode,
iwl4965-ucode,
iwl5000-ucode,
iwl5150-ucode,
iwl6000-ucode, 
iwl6050-ucode, 
k3b, 
k3b-codecs, 
kcalc, 
kdenetwork4, 
kdm, 
kernel-pae, 
kicad,
kicad-doc,
kicad-library,
koffice2-doc,
koffice2-karbon, 
koffice2-kformula,
koffice2-krita, 
koffice2-kspread, 
koffice2-kthesaurus,
koffice2-kword,
konsole, 
ksimus, 
ksnapshot,
ktechlab,
ktorrent,
libgeda,
libiw30, 
lyx, 
madwifi,
madwifi-kmp-pae,
mhtml-firefox, 
MozillaFirefox
ndiswrapper,
NetworkManager,
NetworkManager-kde4,
ng-spice-rework,
ntfs-3g,
ntfsprogs, 
okular,
p7zip, 
peazip,
piklab,
qucs,
scilab,
sdcc,
sdcc-doc,
simulavr,
skype,
tcllib,
tclplug, 
tclx, 
tkgate,
verilog,
vim,
vlc, 
vlc-mozillaplugin,
wcalc,
wine, 
wine-doors,
wireless-tools,
xcircuit,

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω θοδωρη, μαλλον θα ξεκιναω απο το στικ για λιγο καιρο μεχρι να προσθεσω τα 2-3 παραπανω

----------


## cycler

Σπύρο να ξέρεις απλώς ότι το usb stick δεν είναι για καθημερινή χρήση. Έχει έναν μέγιστο αριθμό γραψιμάτων, μετά μπορεί να έχει προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας...

----------


## Pefres

εχω κατεβασει την εκδοση 0.1.1 και την εχω καψει με cd προκειμενου να την εγκαταστησουμε στο σχολειο στα εργαστηρια της ηλεκτρολογιας για να τρεχουν στους η/υ που εχουν ηδη windows
θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως θα γινει να τρεχουν ταυτοχρονα και τα δυο λειτουργικα

Επισης εχω ενα προβλημα
εγραψα το iso σε ενα DVD και οταν φτανω εδω 





μου βγαζει μετα απο λιγο αυτο






τι τρεχει?????

----------


## makatas

Φίλε έχω κατεβάσει πάνω από 6 φορές, σε ISo, VMware κλπ και τίποτα δεν έχει δουλέψει.
Το τελευταίο ISO από τη σελίδα σου πάει καλά στην εγκατάσταση στο VMware Player αλλά όταν πια είναι έτοιμο να φορτώσει το περιβάλλον εργασίας (έχει δείξει το Loading χαμαιλέοντα) κολλάει σε μια μαύρη οθόνη και δεν κάνει τίποτα, μόνο το ποντίκι μπορώ να κουνήσω.
Επειδή θέλω να τη δω την διανομή, έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει;
Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω την εγκατάσταση του στο δεύτερο PC μου επειδή τρέχει ήδη dual boot και δεν θέλω να το περιπλέκω παραπάνω.

----------


## cycler

Παιδιά δε θέλω να σας ταλαιπωρώ, αλήθεια... Δεν έχω το VMWare και δεν προλαβαίνω να δω τι φταίει...
Αυτά που έχω δοκιμασμένα και παίζουν είναι: 
Το VirtualBox παίζει τα αρχεία vmx, τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα (στο ίδιο PC).
Τα ISO τα έχω δοκιμάσει σε ένα λάπτοπ και 3 PC και μπουτάρουν κανονικά, σαν live dvd. Σε emulator δεν τα δοκιμάζω συνήθως.
Στο site είναι η τελευταία και καλύτερη έκδοση βασισμένη στο Open Suse 11.3...
Η επόμενη έκδοση λογικά θα είναι βασισμένη στο 11.4 μα θα αργήσει, είμαι πνιγμένος αυτόν το καιρό. Η παρούσα έκδοση (0.1.5) είναι πολύ λειτουργική, για μένα τουλάχιστον, θα μείνει μάλλον αυτόνομη και θα συνεχίσω παράλληλα καινούργια με το 11.4.

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και λυπάμαι αν σας δημιούργησα άθελά μου άγχος ή δυσαρέσκεια...

----------


## makatas

Οχι ρε φίλε, αστειεύεσαι; Τι δυσαρέσκεια, τιμή μας να δοκιμάζουμε κάτι που έχει φτιαχτεί με μεράκι. Απλώς στενοχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω με σχόλια, αλά τι στο διάολο- θα το βάλω σε φλασάκι.
Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο να το τσεκάρω θα ποστάρω εδώ.
Εσύ συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά.

----------


## suckis

Πολύ καλή ιδέα και πολύ προσπάθεια. Εύγε!
Cycler, σου έχω στείλει ένα μήνυμα με μία πρόταση.

----------


## suckis

Επίσης, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε περισσότερες στην ιστοσελίδα
http://ceeld.e-club.gr/

----------


## cycler

QR-CEELD-logo.png QR-CEELD-logo-black.png
http://hackaday.com/2011/08/11/how-to-put-your-logo-in-a-qr-code/

Δείτε και εδώ σχετικά με τον Quick Response κώδικα

----------


## bchris

Εξαιρετη ιδεα.

Θα το κατεβασω αυριο απο την δουλεια.

Και παλι ευγε.

EDIT:
Το κατεβαζω αυτη την στιγμη, τις εντυπωσεις απο Δευτερα.
Η ταχυτητα οντως δεν ειναι Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25398 ...και ανεμος, αλλα κατι γινεται.

Και παλι ΕΥΓΕ!

----------


## button

Κατεβασα την live dvd εκδοση και ζυταει password ενω δεν ειχα βαλει ?? και 2GB RAM δεν ειναι αρκετα φανταζομαι και βλεπω 50-70ΜΒ free

----------


## cycler

Οι κωδικοί για τον χρήστη και τον root είναι ίδιοι. Είναι:"linux" χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά. Κάπου το γράφω στο site νομίζω, και στο suse studio το γράφει σίγουρα.

----------


## button

αα...  Και εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι καποιος 6ψιφιος αριθμος

----------


## Pefres

Καλημερα!!! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν η τελευταια εκδοση υποστηριζει dualboot?

----------


## cycler

> Καλημερα!!! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν η τελευταια εκδοση υποστηριζει dualboot?



Αυτή η έκδοση όπως και οι προηγούμενες βγαίνει σε εκδοχή live DVD, που σημαίνει ξεκινά ο υπολογιστής από το DVDRom και δεν πειράζεται καθόλου ο δίσκος, και σε εκδοχή disk image. Αυτή η τελευταία δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση για dual boot. Πιάνει όλο το διαθέσιμο χώρο του δίσκου. Προορίζεται κυρίως για κάποιο στικάκι USB (αρκετά μεγάλο), όπου θα χρησιμοποιείται για μπουτάρισμα αλλά και σώσιμο της δουλειάς μας. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει είναι η αλήθεια γιατί δεν έχω μεγάλο στικάκι διαθέσιμο. Έχει μεγαλώσει πολύ το άτιμο...

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την έκδοση Live DVD για εγκατάσταση, και dual-boot αν θες.

Σε λίγο καιρό θα βγάλω και νέα έκδοση, αλλά πνίγομαι στη δουλειά και δεν προλαβαίνω.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## button

απο DVD LIVE μπωρεις να κανεις εγκατασταση??  

και Disk image ειναι *tar.gz* με αποσημπιεση βγαινει 9GB RAW αυτο πως κανεις εγκατασταση ??? το καις σε DVD ?

----------


## Pefres

Εδω υπαρχουν οδηγιες για αποσυμπιεση σε raw....

ειναι μεσα στο todo list αυτων των ημερων!

----------


## agis68

> Φτιάχνω και ένα υποτυπώδες site για τα μάτια του κόσμου.
> Δείτε το CEELD.
> 
> Αν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει με γραφικά, εικόνες, λογότυπο, προτάσεις για το site ή οτιδήποτε, δε θα πω όχι.
> 
> Επίσης μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιο πιασάρικο όνομα πριν την πρώτη release.
> 
> Βασικά όμως θέλω κάποιον να δοκιμάσει τη διανομή. 
> 
> Θα επανέλθω...



πρωτα απο όλα μπράβο για τη πρωτοβουλία και την υπέροχη ιδέα....Το όνομα του προγράματος επίσημα ειναι ceeld? Αν όχι τοτε επειδή ζήτησες βοήθεια για όνομα θα πρότεινα το SLEED...Short Linux Electronic Engineering Distribution.  Λέξη εχει στη μάγκικη γλώσσα την έννοια του οτι φτιάχνεις σχεση....σαν ερωμένη... άλλωστε ειναι και τα ηλεκτρονικα η μεγάλη μας ερωμένη...

----------


## makatas

> Φίλε έχω κατεβάσει πάνω από 6 φορές, σε ISo, VMware κλπ και τίποτα δεν έχει δουλέψει.
> Το τελευταίο ISO από τη σελίδα σου πάει καλά στην εγκατάσταση στο VMware Player αλλά όταν πια είναι έτοιμο να φορτώσει το περιβάλλον εργασίας (έχει δείξει το Loading χαμαιλέοντα) κολλάει σε μια μαύρη οθόνη και δεν κάνει τίποτα, μόνο το ποντίκι μπορώ να κουνήσω.
> Επειδή θέλω να τη δω την διανομή, έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει;
> Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω την εγκατάσταση του στο δεύτερο PC μου επειδή τρέχει ήδη dual boot και δεν θέλω να το περιπλέκω παραπάνω.



Μιας και το θέμα αναγεννήθηκε, υπάρχει καμιά βελτίωση από τότε; Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω αλλά τα πολλά σφάλματα και το γεγονός ότι δεν τρέχει σωστά τουλάχιστον σε VMware με αποτρέπει. Λέτε να έχει διορθωθεί να του δώσω άλλη μια ευκαιρία;

----------


## Pefres

εχω προσπαθησει να το εγκαταστησω, αλλα δεν τα καταφερα καμια φορα...
αντιθετως το εχω τρεξει live απο DVD, απο USB ακομα και σημερα απο τον σκληρο μου(!!!!)

Θελω κανονικη εγκατασταση!!!!!

----------


## freedomman

προσπαθώ να το κατεβάσω αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη υπάρχει κάποιο link να το κατεβάσω?

----------


## Dbnn

Προφανως επεσε το λινκ. κανε υπομονη μηπως το εχει καποιος να το ξανα ανεβασει!

----------


## thodoris1975

παιδιά τι γίνεται με αυτό το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει ;

----------

